# Using gentle leader in Puppy Class



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

Sophie is taking AKC STAR Puppy Class. Does the trainer normally allow us to use gentle leader leash in class and during exam? Sophie did well to gentle leader than flat neck collar because she is a leash leash puller. Will switching to flat collar work after breaking bad habit of pulling leash from gentle leader?

What kind of exam would it be like for walking with leash that I should get start practicing on?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know the exact answer, but I do know that AKC does not allow gentle leader leashes at any AKC event, so I am guessing that would include a STAR puppy exam. 
If the trainer does allow it, it's a violation of AKC rules.


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

Darn! :doh:


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

However, if the gentle leader "head halter" does not allow and it violate in any AKC events included class then why AKC approve head halter product? Here is a interesting debating,

AKC Agility Advisory Committee Suggestion #2 | DaisyPeel.com

Here a link that AKC approved,

AKC padded dog halter | Petmate


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I'm not sure, but I would think that being able to walk without pulling on the leash with a collar displays a higher/more accomplished level of training than a gentle leader or anything else on the head. I'm basing this on my knowledge of horse training. We put halters and bridles on the horse's head because if we can control the head, we can control the body. It is a very accomplished thing to see some one lead a horse without a halter, or ride a horse without a bridle-the horse is responding to MUCH more subtle cues and the rider has put a TON of time into his training. So I'm thinking maybe with dogs its the same-they require more training to walk without pulling with a collar than they do with a gentle leader. So maybe this is why AKC doesn't accept head leads? It makes sense in my mind, but I could be entirely wrong!


----------

